# Finally some MLS images at the BTS



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS images at the USA Banquet
The MLS Gang

L-R Steve, Yolanda, Jason, Nick Kelsey, Jill and Rod Fearnley, John Corridini, JJ... 












JJ and friends... 






















Rod just got marked.... " align="absMiddle" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" />












Jason with Y, Charlie Ro and Al drawing tickets.












Jason and Mom












Jason watching the show and wondering what's going on...












Then, Jason with Mom and Charlie RO of USA Trains winning big as the youngest attender.... A USA NW-2












John Corridini winning a USA Westside Lumber Box car in the drawing


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm beginning to believe that JJ has a bimbo magnet in that hat.....


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Great photos.. Thanks Stan!!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Stan, this is what I was waiting for. I sure wish wish I could have gone. Maybe next year. 

-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pis Stan. Hopefully I may try to make it next year. BTW Stan you take the stage coach home?







Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you got the photos of JJ backwards. The last one is what she looked like before he started drinking and then later after a few drinks...WOW! 

LOL! 

Just kidding! 

Fantastic shots of everyone and it looks like a LOT of fun too! 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan i thought you forgot your camera??? 
JJ looks over whelmed in the 2nd photo of him. 
and poor John C. looks like hes camera shy and ready to faint.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I love the pictures of little Jason. He has this look like "Seriously... would you please get that digital flashing thing out of my face..." Haha! It's great to see the Charlie team too. Thanks again Stan. 

-Will


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I just hope JJ isn't lactose intolerant. 

John


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, thanks for the update on JJ and the rest of the west coast gang at the usa party.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

One Question is that the little fella that was there last year too? and JJ your gonna get a reputation hanging out with all the good looking ladies , oh come High taxes or high water rest assured I will be there next year with some Bridges and stuff


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By MasonsDad on 06/23/2009 6:55 PM
One Question is that the little fella that was there last year too? and JJ your gonna get a reputation hanging out with all the good looking ladies , oh come High taxes or high water rest assured I will be there next year with some Bridges and stuff 


When the Lord was getting ready to send me down to be born he asked if I wanted Talent or Good Looks. Hence women adore me








Sometimes I wish I had Talent.










PS We all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys!!!![/b] Yes, Jason was there last year!
And will be there next year......... 
He really does enjoy the show, so that is good.
It was nice that he got an engine too!
He loves to open and close the windows 
and open the doors on the cab.
He like to watch it run too, 
as long as you stop it for him to open/close window..........
We had lots of fun and it was great to see all of you again!
Y



P.S. Stan can I get a cd of Jason pictures? Those are sooooo cute!
Thanks
Y


----------

